# Macro lens for DSLR



## arian29 (Jul 10, 2011)

I was thinking of buying the omax 52mm closeup lens kit for macro photography. How good are they?
Also whats better Close up lens having a single lens or Close up lens kit having multiple lenses

 Link (Close up lens)>> *cgi.ebay.in/52MM-MACRO-CLOSE-UP-LENS-FILTER-10-/140573337224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item20bad2e688
 Link (closeup lens kit)>>  52mm closeup lens kit for Nikon D3100 D5100 D5000 D60 | eBay


----------

